# YouTube to MP3 or lossless a good way to collect classical albums?



## Albert7

Is YouTube downloading a good way to add to your classical collection? For me it is a smart way to find performances that aren't commercially available. Any other peeps?


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am not sure what the quality of You Tube downloads would be. I have done a few using online converters. Actually if you want a hour long You Tube, I found the converters for MP3 won't work on much more than 20 minutes, but you can convert to MP4 video then load that into Audacity and re-save as MP3 (cut out separate tracks too). I don't do too much You Tube downloading because I don't want to take copyrighted material and prefer CDs anyway. However I have downloaded a couple items that were not available commercially

Another source is Internet Archive. You can find some older classical works (and other stuff including books) for free download. They have a statement about usage rights that seems to imply it is okay to download. They even have music transcribed from 78 RPM records, like Stowkowski's Beethoven's Ninth. The easiest way to do it is search what you want in Google including the terms Internet Archive and you should get a lot of hits.

Here is one I just searched in a matter of seconds. Felix Weingartner Beethoven's Ninth from 78 RPM records performed in 1935! I downloaded this a couple years ago and it is a good one. I always download the MP3 VBR tracks. Right click the track and select "Save link as" to get it to copy to your computer. Just above the music tracks is a link to the Creative Commons License that presumably lets you copy the tracks. You can also test play it in the upper right hand corner of the page.


----------



## michaels

Basically, the best you're going to get is (technically) a 128 bit range with the compression being VERY effective. It is typically a much better 128 then when you see an old MP3 file. Definitely as good a dynamic range as anyone over 35 years old can hear. 

Youtube (really google) now has separate streams for sound and video for all newer (in the last few years) stuff. You can find out how to get just that pure stream for a video an download it, but we need to be cautious about doing this, especially for the performances where the artists are getting paid. They make so little as it is. I have done it to make sure I have an archive of the recording (things do disappear  ), but return to the UI to watch or listen to help them with the ad revenue.

PM me if you want the link to yt audio details or you can check out my Pinboard links.


----------



## Lord Lance

It is 192KB/s. Even converting the video to 256KB/s is a waste of space.


----------



## KenOC

I occasionally download Youtube pieces that are OOP or otherwise unavailable. I use this free program. When you install, be sure to read the screens carefully and de-select all the crapware!

http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products/dvd/Free-YouTube-To-MP3-Converter.htm#.VLB9B4d0xEY

The first download in a session may seem to hang, with a "not responding" message in the top bar. Just have patience.


----------



## nightscape

I use MediaHuman Youtube to Mp3 to get any audio that I cannot located elsewhere.


----------



## brotagonist

Every video is different, but I often find the dynamic range flattened (normalized), so the quiet passages tend to be louder and the louder passages quieter, so that it is all closer to the same volume level. This works fine for listening out of doors or on the go, but for hifi listening at home, it is very audible, especially if you can compare it to a CD.

Nevertheless, if your goal is to have a recording without high demand for quality, YT is a vast resource. As Florestan and michaels mention, however, the legality and ethics of building a collection using YT is dubious.


----------



## Albert7

Florestan said:


> I am not sure what the quality of You Tube downloads would be. I have done a few using online converters. Actually if you want a hour long You Tube, I found the converters for MP3 won't work on much more than 20 minutes, but you can convert to MP4 video then load that into Audacity and re-save as MP3 (cut out separate tracks too). I don't do too much You Tube downloading because I don't want to take copyrighted material and prefer CDs anyway. However I have downloaded a couple items that were not available commercially
> 
> Another source is Internet Archive. You can find some older classical works (and other stuff including books) for free download. They have a statement about usage rights that seems to imply it is okay to download. They even have music transcribed from 78 RPM records, like Stowkowski's Beethoven's Ninth. The easiest way to do it is search what you want in Google including the terms Internet Archive and you should get a lot of hits.
> 
> Here is one I just searched in a matter of seconds. Felix Weingartner Beethoven's Ninth from 78 RPM records performed in 1935! I downloaded this a couple years ago and it is a good one. I always download the MP3 VBR tracks. Right click the track and select "Save link as" to get it to copy to your computer. Just above the music tracks is a link to the Creative Commons License that presumably lets you copy the tracks. You can also test play it in the upper right hand corner of the page.


Thanks for the link to the symphony .

Quick question: why do people think that Youtube ripping is dubious if the quality isn't as high as that of a CD or iTunes download?


----------



## brotagonist

I think it is dubious, because the videos are mostly uploaded by listeners without authorization by the record labels and/or artists. Google/YT like to distance themselves from the responsibility by stating that they cannot police their own site. Given that there has not been any legal action taken, I suppose it is a case of _when in Rome_. I think it is reasonable to use the videos to listen to works, but building a collection exceeds my personal limit of ethically acceptable practice.

I presume that live and out-of-print recordings are likely acceptable, as they are not or are no longer available for sale. The same goes for amateur videos.


----------



## Albert7

Just found http://www.clipconverter.cc/ which is pretty good at doing the longer clips than 20 minutes. Work consistently for me.


----------



## michaels

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> It is 192KB/s. Even converting the video to 256KB/s is a waste of space.


Actually, not any longer, it actually works out to about 126. For a great technical findings review, check here:
http://www.h3xed.com/web-and-internet/youtube-audio-quality-bitrate-240p-360p-480p-720p-1080p

It shows past and latest from Google in contrast to test results.


----------



## Lord Lance

albertfallickwang said:


> Just found http://www.clipconverter.cc/ which is pretty good at doing the longer clips than
> 20 minutes. Work consistently for me.


Unless you are some casual listener, stick to using Freemake. Better than DVDVideoSoft's YouTube to MP3 converter. Supports playlists fully. DVDVideoSoft's convertor fails at converting playlist 99.99% of the time. Freemake works brilliantly. I recently converted this playlist effortlessly. You can even set one-click conversion settings. How nifty!


----------



## Krummhorn

Albert,

Please be aware of any copyright issues regarding the downloading of anything off the internet. There are rogue sites (aka torrents) some of which are based within countries where there is absolutely no regard to honoring copyright laws of other regions. 

As to YouTube itself, its sound quality, imho, is inferior even when using the &fmt=22 or &fmt=37 options for HD or the previous $fmt=18 option. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Albert7

Which brings me to this question: is everything on YouTube legal?



Krummhorn said:


> Albert,
> 
> Please be aware of any copyright issues regarding the downloading of anything off the internet. There are rogue sites (aka torrents) some of which are based within countries where there is absolutely no regard to honoring copyright laws of other regions.
> 
> As to YouTube itself, its sound quality, imho, is inferior even when using the &fmt=22 or &fmt=37 options for HD or the previous $fmt=18 option.
> 
> Kh ♫


----------



## rspader

albertfallickwang said:


> Quick question: why do people think that Youtube ripping is dubious if the quality isn't as high as that of a CD or iTunes download?


What does the quality of the download have to do with the legality/morality of downloading it? (Assuming that that is what you mean by "dubious.")


----------



## rspader

albertfallickwang said:


> Which brings me to this question: is everything on YouTube legal?


Simple answer = no. Copyrighted videos are frequently posted without permission of the copyright holder. Youtube will generally remove such videos upon notification by the copyright holder. Does that mean that if the video is there that no copyright has been infringed? No. Some copyright holders are too busy trying to make a living playing classical music to play internet lawyer. The copyright remains.


----------



## Albert7

rspader said:


> What does the quality of the download have to do with the legality/morality of downloading it? (Assuming that that is what you mean by "dubious.")


Dubious meaning the resultant recording not being as good as the source material.


----------



## Albert7

rspader said:


> Simple answer = no. Copyrighted videos are frequently posted without permission of the copyright holder. Youtube will generally remove such videos upon notification by the copyright holder. Does that mean that if the video is there that no copyright has been infringed? No. Some copyright holders are too busy trying to make a living playing classical music to play internet lawyer. The copyright remains.


How does one know which videos on Youtube are copyrighted versus not then?


----------



## michaels

Simple answer = You don't and likely will not ever be sure. You can be more sure when it is posted by a record label/company, a wee bit less sure if the performer(s) posted it (they rarely own the rights to their own performances), and then some posters will be diligent to identify the licensing and point to some other location that validates that (e.g. CC or public domain declaration of license).


----------

